
Ticketmaster Migrates Infrastructure to AWS - fmihaila
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/02/17/for-those-about-to-rock-ticketmaster-migrates-infrastructure-to-aws/
======
hkmurakami
Well after skimming this PR Ad piece for AWS, I have to wonder if AWS gave a
discount to Ticketmaster with a PR testimonial in return as part of its
contract terms.

~~~
vidarh
I'm slightly less cynical. I'm certain they got a steep discount - it doesn't
make financial sense othewise - but it's in the interest of Ticketmaster too
to use this as a PR opportunity so I don't think there's really any reason to
"buy" PR for these deals. Both sides will love any opportunity to highlight
how they're making big important deals with each other whether or not there's
money involved.

